
Facebook in talks to acquire Bang with Friends, TechCrunch reports - kylelibra
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-talks-acquire-bang-friends-102033492.html
======
kylelibra
Looks like someone didn't realize this was a joke and picked up the
story...oops.

